# P-40 Walkaround



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 11, 2009)

I took these in June at the Pylon School at Reno. 2 P-40s showed up to the school. These same two guys also raced in September


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree. Nice stuff here.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2009)

Great detail shots!


----------



## JerryR (Dec 18, 2010)

Awesome pictures of the P-40, my favorite plane!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice stuff, Joe.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2010)

Excellent shots Joe and great subjects to boot. Do you know if they actually use the belly tanks of if they are just for looks. I have been curious as to wether or not the FAA would allow their use or not.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 19, 2010)

I believe they use the belly tanks but they cannot be jettisoned.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 19, 2010)

Wonderful candid pictures. I've always had a soft spot for the P-40.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you. I kinda figured they had to be hard mounted so as to reduce the possibility of injuring someone on the ground. I just didn't know if they were allowed to use them or not. Again, excellent photos sir. The detail shots I can definitely use for a model build.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice shots Joe!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 20, 2010)

those are great pics. i too have always liked the 40. its in my top 6 ac from that era.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2010)

Great references. Two different exhausts as well.


----------



## Dans65 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow, nice to see some still flying!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Madmax_ (Dec 25, 2010)

I love these Warhawks. Great photos and thanks for sharing. Are these P-40s from Flying tigers?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 25, 2010)

Madmax_ said:


> I love these Warhawks. Great photos and thanks for sharing. Are these P-40s from Flying tigers?



No Max - they are privately owned and were flown at the Reno Air Races in 2010.


----------

